# نساعدكم في إختيار مشروع تخرج



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
إلى كل من سيتخرج هذه السنة، في هذا الموضوع سوف نساعدكم في إختيار مشروع تخرجكم
لا تترددو في طلب المساعدة ..
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## soma-20 (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيكي العافية


----------



## rajai (31 يوليو 2010)

تحية طيبة لكم في هذا الموقع المتميز ...وجزاكم الله كل خير لما تقدموه .... اخت ام وائل ...انا بحاجة لاستشارتكم في هذا الامر بخصوص مشروع التخرج ....اريد اقتراحات ..... مع الاحترام.


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

> *يعطيكي العافية*


على الرحب والسعة أهلا بكم


> *انا بحاجة لاستشارتكم في هذا الامر بخصوص مشروع التخرج ....اريد اقتراحات ..*


نعم مرحبا بكم
الى ماذا تميلون هل للبرمحة أم العمل التطبيقي لصناعة الدوائر 
نعم للجد والاجتهاد مهندسنا الكريم...


----------



## م قتيبه (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووره على المجهود المميز يا ام وائل اريد مشروع تخرج وانا اميل الى العمل التطبيقي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## rajai (1 أغسطس 2010)

نعم , للعمل التطبيقي اكثر .... ولكن ما في مانع ان اشتغل على البرمجة اذا كان هناك مشروع وافكار جيدة ...


----------



## ghalab11 (3 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية مهندسة ام وائل ونريد منك لو تكرمت بعض المقترحات بخصوص مشاريع التحرج لو تكرمتي


----------



## bioeng_amro (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل ... اطلب المساعده في مشروع التخرج .. اميل الى البرمجه اكثر من التطبيق .. نرجو المساعده


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم

الرابط التالي: 

http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~bmedesgn/archives.html

يتحوي على مشاريع طلاب الهندسة الطبية في جامعة Wisconsin 

المشاريع طيبة 
:33: اللغة: الانكليزية
نسال الله ان ينفعكم بها
لإخواننا بالمغرب العربي 
أرجوا أن ينوهوا لأننا نستطيع أن نوفر لهم أفكار لمشاريع بالغة الفرنسية​*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (3 أغسطس 2010)

bioeng_amro قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل ... اطلب المساعده في مشروع التخرج .. اميل الى البرمجه اكثر من التطبيق .. نرجو المساعده


يعطيكم العافية مهندسنا
أي لغات البرمجة تجيدون
أم تريدون العمل على الماتلاب؟


----------



## bioeng_amro (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل 

بالنسبه للغات البرمجه فأجيد ال
matlab 
c++

حتى لو مشروع يتطلب تعليم لغه جديده فلا مانع لاني اجيد لغات البرمجه اجاده تامه

ونشكركم لحسن تعاونكم ومساعدتنا وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز!!
هل تحبون معالجة الصور الطبية؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا دعونا من الماتلاب وسنخبركم لماذا فيما بعد
بالاضافة لـــ c++
ننصحكم بإضافة الجافا الى رصيدكم


----------



## bioeng_amro (4 أغسطس 2010)

نتقبل جميع لغات البرمجه وليس لدينا مانع في اللغه المستخدمه ولكن تنقصنا الفكره


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أغسطس 2010)

الفكرة 
هي العمل على صور كريات الدم الحمراء
نقوم بالعمل على أستخراج الخصائص التي تميز كرية الدم المريضة "طبعا بإختيار أحد"الامراض التي تصيب شكل الكرية"
هذا كفكرة عامة.


----------



## bioeng_amro (4 أغسطس 2010)

i need more explanation ?? sorry but the idea is not clear ?? can i use software to do this ?? i need to talk to you online by messenger or anyway you wont plz !! if you can plz tell me


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أغسطس 2010)

نعم مهندسنا تستطيع فعل ذلك واكثر من ذلك لان البرمجة واسعة جدا ، وهناك العديد من الاقتراحات 
ساشرح لكم الفكره عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة وأعتذر لن أستطيع متابعتكم عن طريق المسنجر ، قد نجد حلا لمحاولة متابعة الاشراف عن بعد وداخل الملتقى 
وفقكم الله


----------



## bioeng_amro (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشرفتنا المميزه يعطيكي العافيه .. ونتفهم كامل الحريات الشخصيه ونقدرها لكي .. وما عندي اي مانع لو تم الشرح والاستيضاح عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه .. ننتظر شرحك

وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## rajai (4 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموقع الرائع ... واتمنى ان يكون هنال موقع عربي يحوي مشاريع للاجهزة الطبية..... وطبعا بجهودكم الطيبة نرى الصعب سهل...مع الاحترام...


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


bioeng_amro قال:


> مشرفتنا المميزه يعطيكي العافيه .. ونتفهم كامل الحريات الشخصيه ونقدرها لكي .. وما عندي اي مانع لو تم الشرح والاستيضاح عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه .. ننتظر شرحك
> 
> وجزاكي الله خيرا


جزانا الله واياكم
ابشروا باذن الله


rajai قال:


> الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموقع الرائع ... واتمنى ان يكون هنال موقع عربي يحوي مشاريع للاجهزة الطبية..... وطبعا بجهودكم الطيبة نرى الصعب سهل...مع الاحترام...


مشروع بالعربي لم افكر به سنسعى للبحث معكم ويسعدنا ذلك،فرصة جيدة لتطوير البحث العربي
لا تحزنوا والنجاح حليفكم باذن الله
****
وفقكما الله لمايحب ويرضى...


----------



## rajai (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاريع .... بعضها محمي بكلمة سر ... لكن الموقع رائع ...


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (5 أغسطس 2010)

> *شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاريع .... بعضها محمي بكلمة سر ... لكن الموقع رائع ...*


السلام عليكم
تستطيعون اخذ الافكار من هذه المشاريع ثم بداية العمل،يجب على الطالب ايضا ان يجتهد قليلا 
وفقكم الله


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت ام وائل هههههه لن استطيع الرد عليكي لان مشاركاتي لم تتجاوز ال50 مشاركه !! يبدو انني ساتفاعل معكي من هنا لحد ما اتم 50 وشكرا


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبه ل *medical image processing فأني ادرسها فالوقت الحالي وما عندي مشكله فيها .. اذن كيف ساطبق ؟؟

وشكرا على التفاعل
*


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

لو ممكن توضحي لي الصوره العامه للفكره التي لديكي لابدا بالبحث عنها وزياده معرفتي عشان اكون الفكره المبدئيه ؟؟


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

معليش انا يمكن تقلت عليكي شويه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (5 أغسطس 2010)

لا باس ..لا تتعجلوا ،هناك العديد من الاشياء الواجب معرفتها ،كي اقدم مشروع على حسب المستوى


> *بالنسبه ل medical image processing فأني ادرسها فالوقت الحالي وما عندي مشكله فيها*


أي سنة تدرس؟ هل لديكم اعمال تطبيقية خاصة بهذه المادة


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

انا الان ادرس في السنه الاخيره وقد خلصت ال medical imaging measurment 
والان دخلت على ال digital imaging processing


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبه للاعمال التطبيقيه لسه لان الجامعه مهتمه بال theory اكثر


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> لا باس ..لا تتعجلوا ،هناك العديد من الاشياء الواجب معرفتها ،كي اقدم مشروع على حسب المستوى
> 
> أي سنة تدرس؟ هل لديكم اعمال تطبيقية خاصة بهذه المادة





اخت ام وائل انا اتقبل المشروع على كافه المستويات ما يهم ان كان صعب ما عندي مشكله في مدى الصعوبه .. لان الخلفيه العلميه عندي جيده وانا احب الاعمال الصعبه واحب الاجتهاد والتحدي .. بس حابب الفكره تكون جديده وممتازه .. وشكرا لكي ولن اكون متعجل شويه شويه لحد ما افهم .. ويعطيكي الف عافيه:20:


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخت ام وائل وجاري التعلم على المات لاب لفهم الطريقه وانشاء الله ما حيطول معاي كتير لاني اشتغل على المات لاب صار لي سنتين ولكن هو برنامج عملاق وفيه فروع كثيره ولان سأبدا بتعلم 

*image processing by using matlab

وننتظر الخطوه التاليه منك 

وشكرا 

*


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

بس ملحوظه بسيطه اختي العزيزه ... انا من النوع البحب اعرف الهدف واحطه قدام عيني عشان اقدر واسعى اني اوصله

لذا احبذ وارجو توضيح الفكره من وراء التعلم لكي اكون فهم عام ... لا تقولي مستعجل وملح زياده عن اللزوم .. بالعكس انا صبور واقدر تعبك معي وانتظر .. اخدي راحتك على اقل من مهلك ويعطيكي الف عافيه بس حبيت اوضح لكي اني لازم افهم الفكره العامه .. وانا منتظر منك (( على اقل من مهلك ))


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (5 أغسطس 2010)

وراح تفهم الهدف قبل دخول شهر رمضان ان شاء الله


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ، مبارك على الأمة حلول الشهر الفضيل


> *بس ملحوظه بسيطه اختي العزيزه ... انا من النوع البحب اعرف الهدف واحطه قدام عيني عشان اقدر واسعى اني اوصله
> *


مهندسنا الفاضل bioeng_amroوعدتكم وان شاء الله سأفي بوعدي.
غيرت الفكرة ، لكن نفس الهدف
segmentation of skin cancer
الان سنعمل على صور لسرطان الجلدskin cancer











هذه الصور مجرد أمثلة توضيحية

هدف العمل هو إستخراج الورم وحده عن طريق تقسيم الصورة
segmentation of image 
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~jepson/csc2503/segmentation.pdf 
،بعدها يحسب القطر والاستدارة.
العمل مقسم إلى أربع محاور
المحور الأول
ويشمل كل ما يخص هذا المرض تعريف ، البنية، سبب الاصابة، الانتشار الأنواع وبعض الاحصائيات
وما يهمنا في هذا المحور"لون الورم،شكل الورم وقطره
لان 
-اللون والبنية يساعدان على تقسيم واستخراج الورم
-تطور الورم له علاقة بقطره
-ويكون حميدا أو خبيثا على حسب الشكل
هذا كبداية ، سيكون تواجدي محدودا خلال هذا الشهر الفضيل ، لكن لا تترددوا في طرح الاسئلة!!
هذا العمل والتدريب على معالجة الصور باستخدام الماتلاب ان استطعتم القيام بهما بالتوازي
وفقكم الله


----------



## bioeng_amro (10 أغسطس 2010)

والله حلوه الفكره ... حشوف انا الفكره وابحث عنها وأي تعليق او سؤال ما حتردد اسالو 

وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف الف الف شكر ــــــــــــرا

ورمضان كريم عليكي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2010)

على مهلكم
"فمن رام العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة"
اتبعوا الخطوات ولا تقدموا فكرة عن فكرة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام والجميع بكل خير
بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
انا مع وضع الابحاث والمشاريع والكتب المتعلقة بهندسة المعدات الطبية باللغة العربية


----------



## bioeng_amro (20 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكي العافيه اخت ام وائل وكيف احوالك انشاء الله بخير ... انا شفت افكار اخرى مثل الكشف عن الملاريا .... وافكار اخري

بالنسبه للفكره حقتك طيب هو اصلا مش يمكن تشخص حالت سرطان الجلد بواسطه العين المجرده من قبل الطبيب ؟؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


> *بالنسبه للفكره حقتك طيب هو اصلا مش يمكن تشخص حالت سرطان الجلد بواسطه العين المجرده من قبل الطبيب ؟؟*


ملاحظة ذكية ، احسنتم
طبعا يمكن الكشف بواسطه العين المجردة!!
اليوم كل شئ أصبح رقمي، سأوضح لكم
الان عندنا مصاب ، أكتشف عنده ورم ، الورم يجب أن نتابع تطوره ولكي نتابع هذا التطور بجب أخذ صورة لمنطقة الاصابه في الحصة الاولى،وصوره أخرى في الحصة الثانية وهكذا...
الاشكال، كيف نفرق بين خصائص الورم في الصورة الاولى والصورة الثانية (حجم،شكل ولون الورم)؟؟




هنا يأتي دورنا بدراسات تحليلية ويكون العمل على مستوى البكسل 
وهذا بتطبيق بعض الخورزميات.
وهذه البرامج تعطينا نتائج دقيقة على عكس العين المجردة
اذن الفرق هو الدقة السرعة وتسهيل التشخيص
وكل هذه الاعمال تساعد في عملية التصنيف 
medical classification وهوميدان اخر يدخل تحت الذكاء الاصطناعي
هذا بإختصار ...
واصلوا


----------



## aymen shams (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواتى 
انا ابحث عن مشروع تخرج فى الطب النووى علما بانى اعمل فى هدا القسم وانهيت المتطلبات وابحث عن مشروع 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## alaa m. (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي فكرة بس اعرف مستحيل اطيق اعملها 
الفكرة انو اعمل جهاز cutary اكيد تعرفية الي يقطع سطح الجلد عن طريق شرارة كهربائية بس بطريقة برمجية
للعلم ماعندي فكرة شلون مصنوع واصلا انا ما احب البرمجة بس التطبيق العملي
 اذا عدكي فكرة عن الجهاز ممكن تساعديني بيه حتى لو بدون برمجة 
ملاحظة قصدي بالبرمجة انو نقطع مسافة معينة بعمق نحن نحدده بزمن معين كلو بدون ان يمسك الدكتور الجهاز


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 أغسطس 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> عندي فكرة بس اعرف مستحيل اطيق اعملها
> الفكرة انو اعمل جهاز cutary اكيد تعرفية الي يقطع سطح الجلد عن طريق شرارة كهربائية بس بطريقة برمجية
> للعلم ماعندي فكرة شلون مصنوع واصلا انا ما احب البرمجة بس التطبيق العملي
> ...


السلام عليكم 
أهلا مهندسنا 
لا أدري إن كنا نستطيع ذلك ، يجب أن تتوفر لدينا على الاقل المخطط الكهربائي لهذا الجهاز، ثم نرى هل نستطيع أن نجعله أليا أم لا ،سأبحث بإذن الله.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alaa m. (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركي ست ام وائل واتمنى انو تقدرين تحصلين على المخطط الكهربائي 
وجزاك الله خير على المساعدات الي تقدميها لنا


----------



## bioeng_amro (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت ام وائل الاثريه السلام عليكم وكل سنه وانتي طيبه .. اريد ان اسألك عن موضوع فكرت فيه الايام الماضيه هو نفس فكره الموضوع اللي اعطيتيني اياه بس (( للكشف عن الملاريا )) هل يمكن ان اطبق نفس الفكره ؟؟؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الاخت ام وائل الاثريه السلام عليكم وكل سنه وانتي طيبه .. اريد ان اسألك عن موضوع فكرت فيه الايام الماضيه هو نفس فكره الموضوع اللي اعطيتيني اياه بس (( للكشف عن الملاريا )) هل يمكن ان اطبق نفس الفكره ؟؟؟
> 
> وشكرا*​
> 
> ​


تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
طبعا هناك امكانية للدراسة 
لكن على أي مستوى ستتم الدراسة * الكبد أو الكريات الدموية الحمراء أو البيضاء ... فنهاك مراحل لتطور هذا المرض

فان كان على مستوى الكبد -تكون الاكياس-
اما ان كان على مستوى الدم فذلك شي آخر ونهتم بتغير شكل الخلايا 

:::متابعة بإذن الله:::*


----------



## ashtayat (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يا إخوان أنا طالب ماجستير وحاب أعمل رسالتي في الأجهزة الطبية . من كثر الأفكار بطلت أعرف شو بدي أعمل . أرجو من أحدكم إقتراح مشروع في biomedical instrumentation ويصلح لرسالة ماجستير. بس بسرعه


وشكراً


----------



## bioeng_amro (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخت ام وائل تم دراسه موضوع الملاريا وتم صرف النظر عنه لاني ححتاج داتا بيس كبيره جدا نظرا لكثره اشكال الطفيليات التي تسبب الملاريا في الدم فسأجد صعوبه في ذلك وتم الانتقال الى مرض البلهارسيا لان الطفيلي المسبب لهذا المرض شكله ثابت وغير متغير في البول فما رأيك ؟؟


----------



## bioeng_amro (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الفكره ان أاخذ صوره عن طريق كاميرا للطفيلي وادخلها الماتلاب واعمل segmentation للصوره ومنها اقدر احدد هل يوجد بلهارسيا او لأ ؟؟ ما رأيك وهل لديك اضافات اخرى او افكار ؟؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الاخت ام وائل تم دراسه موضوع الملاريا وتم صرف النظر عنه لاني ححتاج داتا بيس كبيره جدا نظرا لكثره اشكال الطفيليات التي تسبب الملاريا في الدم فسأجد صعوبه في ذلك وتم الانتقال الى مرض البلهارسيا لان الطفيلي المسبب لهذا المرض شكله ثابت وغير متغير في البول فما رأيك ؟؟*​


"مبارك "أحسنتم ،قدخلتم في الاختصاص ولا خوف عليكم إن شاء الله


> *الفكره ان أاخذ صوره عن طريق كاميرا للطفيلي وادخلها الماتلاب واعمل segmentation للصوره ومنها اقدر احدد هل يوجد بلهارسيا او لأ ؟؟ ما رأيك وهل لديك اضافات اخرى او افكار ؟؟*​


توكلنا على الله
حضروا الصور وسنبدأ أول خطوة بإذن الله
أشكر حرصكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عن الصور
الافضل أن تكون من جهدنا الخاص  
كيف سنتحصل عليها؟ 
بالتعاون مع مخبر تحليل 
إذا كان هناك هناك مجهر الكترونى ،حلت المشكلة.
اذا لم يتوفر المجهر الالكتروني
افعلوا التالي
نأخذ العينة المراد دراستها ،توضع تحت مجهر ضوئى ،ثم نلتقط الصور عن طريق كاميرا بها زووم .
والا نلجأ الى تحميل الصور من النت
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bioeng_amro (27 سبتمبر 2010)

والله الان هي لسه مجرد فكره من بين فكرتين ثانيات ... لكن انشاء الله غدا سنثبت على فكره واول ما اثبت على واحده سنبدا العمل معكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## homasay (30 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## homasay (1 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتى يا باش مهندسه ام وائل اللينك بتاع جامعةwisconsin 
ليه password protect
ياريت يكون فى حل
و شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## بكر الضابوس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الأعزاء

انا طالب ادرس أطراف صناعيه واجهزه تعويضيه ممكن تساعدوني في اختيار مشروع تخرج


----------



## bioeng_amro (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل 
لقد قمت بوضع نفس هذا الموضوع في المنتدى ولكن وضعته هنا لكي شخصيا ارجو المساعده

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته

الرجاء من ذوي الخبره المساعده 

استفسر عن موضوع Air bubble detector in hemodayalis 

ماهو افضل نوع مستخدم 

وبالنسبه لنوع ultrasonic detector هل هو جيد ام لا ؟؟ وهل ال capacitive detector افضل منه ؟؟

لقد علمت ان جميع الاجهزه تعمل ب ultrasonic detector ولكن وجدت بالابحث في النت ال capacitive detector وأريد ان اعرف من هو الافضل من حيث السعر والدقه في الكشف عن ال bubble ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لقد قمت باختيار capacitive detector in hemodialysis
ولكن لم اعرف ماهي افضليتو على ال ultasonic هل الultrasonic لايستطيع قياس الbubbles الصغيره وما هو المدى لدرجه قياسه ارجو المساعده بأي معلومه من عندك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## هيبارا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أنا طالبة هندسة طبية سنة رابعة والسنة عنال مشروع بسيط بس أنا ما عندي فكرة عن الأجهزة الطبية والدارات بس عندي شوية معرفة بالميكروكنترولر وعم اتعلم ماتلاب بكفي هل الشي وإذا في شي اقتراحات أ, مساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoudeljoker (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*جهاز ecg*

انا طالب فى السنه الثالثه حلوان وكنت عايز اعمل جهاز ecg مع امكانيه توصيله عن طريق usb بشاشه كومبيوتر ليعرض اللاشاره عليها 
واريد المساعده من البدايه 
او من قبل البدايه لو ينفع لو سمحتو


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> *والله الان هي لسه مجرد فكره من بين فكرتين ثانيات ... لكن انشاء الله غدا سنثبت على فكره واول ما اثبت على واحده سنبدا العمل معكم وجزاك الله خيرا*​


فكروا علم مهلكم..


> *لو سمحتى يا باش مهندسه ام وائل اللينك بتاع جامعةwisconsin
> ليه password protect
> ياريت يكون فى حل
> و شكرا على مجهودك الكبير*


الان ماعندي *password protect
لكن سنجد حل إن شاء الله ، أوسنطرح مشاريع أخري بإذن الله*


> *لقد قمت باختيار capacitive detector in hemodialysis*


آسفة ليس لدي فكرة لم أصادف جهاز عسيل الكلى بــ
* capacitive detector in hemodialysis* 
مارأيكم أن تسألوا المهندس mohabd28eg 
ربما يكون لديهم فكرة عن هذا، لما تكملوا هذا البحث اطرحوه كموضوع في القسم أرى أنه مهم جدا ، وفقكم الله


> *السلام عليكم أنا طالبة هندسة طبية سنة رابعة والسنة عنال مشروع بسيط بس أنا ما عندي فكرة عن الأجهزة الطبية والدارات بس عندي شوية معرفة بالميكروكنترولر وعم اتعلم ماتلاب بكفي هل الشي وإذا في شي اقتراحات أ, مساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


نعم قد يساعدك الماتلاب في معالجة الصور أو الاشارات الطبية كــ
وهو يصلح كمشروع بسيط ECG
بإذن الله سيتم قريبا طرح موضوع خاص بإستفسارات الطلبة، وسنساعدك بإذن الله 
فهناك العديد من البرامج التي يجب على الطالب تعلمها .


> *انا طالب فى السنه الثالثه حلوان وكنت عايز اعمل جهاز ecg مع امكانيه توصيله عن طريق usb بشاشه كومبيوتر ليعرض اللاشاره عليها
> واريد المساعده من البدايه
> او من قبل البدايه لو ينفع لو سمحتو*​


هل أنهيتم الدارة ، إن كان كذلك فهناك برنامج لعرض اشارة رسم القلب سواء عن طريق مدخل usb 
أو الميكرفون بإسخدام الماتلاب
سأضعها لكم قريبا بإذن الله
وفقكم الله


----------



## homasay (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد المساعده انا هعمل مشروع artificial upper limb
عايز اى معلومات


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (4 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اريد المساعده انا هعمل مشروع artificial upper limb
> عايز اى معلومات*​


مواضيع ذات صلة
*مفاصل الأطراف العليا الصناعية ... Artificial Upper Joints
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60755.html

Acetabular Replacement (موضوع يتعلق بمفصل الحوض الصناعي)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60365.html

التوازن في حركة المشي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59643.html

تطبيق مبدأ عمل الروبوتات في دراسة كيفية التحكم بحركة الأصابع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58051.html

الأطــــــــــراف الصناعيـــــة .... حيــــــاة جديدة لملايين المعوقيـــــــن !!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54248.html

تحليل حركات المشي باستخدام تقنيات السونار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58505.html

تصميم و تطوير مفصــــــــل الحــــــــــوض الكلـــي الصناعـــي في جسم الأنســـان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32549.html

مفصـــــــل الركـبـــــــــــة الصنـاعـــــــــــــــــــــــي ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36976.html

تصميم نموذج بايوميكانيكي لأصبع الابهام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45821.html

تصميم افتراضي لمفصل الركبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45605.html

ميكانيكية المشي والركض
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t46525.html

ماذا تعرف عن أوتاد الجسم؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50252.html

الأذن الصنـاعــيـــــــــــــــــــة ... وداعــــاً للصـمـــــــــــــــم !!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51306.html

كيفية حساب مركز مفصل الحوض
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50853.html

دراسة عن تحليل حركات جسم الانسان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51829.html

مفصل الركبة الألكتروني - Electronic Artifical Knee Joint
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47391.html
*وفقكم الله..


----------



## bioeng_amro (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيت اقولك اني بحثت في الموضوع ووجدت ان مشروع الكبستر فيه عيوب كثيره هذا بعد بحث طويل جدا جدا وبعد المقارنه مع الultrasound 

المهم في الموضوع وهذا اللي اكتشفته انو اللخبطه الي بتحصل في بدايه اي مشروع هي من اساسيات نجاح المشروع 

وبالجد حصلت لخبطه وتركت الموضوع بعد اللف على 5 مستشفيات لم اجد المعلومات الكافيه وتم الرجوع الى فكره البلهارسيا


----------



## bioeng_amro (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فهل انتي مستعده للماساعده في هذا المجال وعرفت من ردودك انك خبيره في مجال الimaging processing 

انا الان اقوم بكتابه ال research proposal وجاهز لتلقي اي اقتراحات او زيادات من عندك


research proposal include

introduction 
problem statement
litreture review 
methodology 
expected output 
budget
time sceduling

نرجو اعطائنا اي اقتراحات او معلومات قد نستفيد منها 

وجزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ، أهلا مهندسنا...
*البلهارسيا ، *لا أعلم لماذا تركزون على هذا النوع من الامراض والذي كنت أظن أنه تم القضاء عليه .
حسنا..ان كان ولا بد
لا نستطيع البدء في العمل حتى نحصل على داتا بيس خاصة بهذا المرض أو صور واضحة.
أفضل العمل على هذا النوع من الصور لأن ، لأن الصور المجهرية لا تكون واضحة غالبا مما يعطينا نتائج خاطئة ان لم نحسن اختيار الفلتر.
لاحظوا هذه الصور MRI والتي تظهر لنا البلهارسيا(لكن للاسف هذا ما وجدت فقط من الصور)









يجب ان تكون لنا منهجية في العمل، ولا أحب أن تتورطوا في عمل لم يسبقنا اليه احد.
أو دعوني أقترح عليكم موضوعا تتوفر مراجعه وقواعده البيانية بالاضافة الى اننا نستطيع ان نقارن نتائجنا بنتائج غيرنا.
أنتظر ردكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا هذه السنة هي سنة التخرج من الهندسة الطبية 
لو سمتحتوا اريد مساعدة في اختيار مشروع عملي 
معي مجموعة نشيطة تستطيع القيام بهذا المشروع العملي 
فياريت انكم تساعدوني في هذه المعظلة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء
وشكراً
xxx xxx يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال !!  // المشرف


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع متميز من مشرفة متميزة .... حللتي اهم المشاكل التي يواجها معظم الطلاب في سنة التخرج الا وهو مشروع التخرج 

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خير الجزاء على المجهود الذي تبذليه 

وفقكي الله الى مايحب ويرضى

تحياتي الخاصه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> فهل انتي مستعده للماساعده في هذا المجال وعرفت من ردودك انك خبيره في مجال الimaging processing


انتهت مدت التفكير مهندسنا وحان وقت الجد فهل انتم مستعدوون؟


> السلام عليكم
> أنا هذه السنة هي سنة التخرج من الهندسة الطبية
> لو سمتحتوا اريد مساعدة في اختيار مشروع عملي
> معي مجموعة نشيطة تستطيع القيام بهذا المشروع العملي
> ...


وعليكم السلام ،كم عددكم في المجموعة ؟ أظن أن هناك فكرة جيدة.


> بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خير الجزاء على المجهود الذي تبذليه
> 
> وفقكي الله الى مايحب ويرضى
> 
> تحياتي الخاصه1


وجزاكم بالمثل أهلا بكم..


----------



## bioeng_amro (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام نعم انتهت مده التفكير اللي قرب يجننا بس انا ثابت على فكره البلهارسيا وبدأت بعمل ال research proposal 

ووجدت المشرف وتوكلت على الله 

اولا احب ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام بالموضوع وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

اريد ان انوه اننا سنتبع طريقه الصور المجهريه ولا ارى فيها اي تعقيد لان شكل الطفيلي ثابت كما هو موضح بالصوره






هذه الصوره للطفيلي تحت المجهر

بس حبيت اوضح الفكره مره اخرى 

الفكره ان يتم عمل algorithm 

من خلالها يتم كشف هل هنالك بلهارسيا ام لا

انا لن اقوم بتركيبها بمايكروكنترول وما الى ذلك سأقوم بحصر البحث على الخوارزميه فقط وكما تعلمين سيتم عملها عن طريق الماتلاب 

وبعدين يمكن ان يطور البحث من الباحثين اللي يجو بعدي 

اما بالنسبه للفلتر ومشكله صور المجهر هذه لن تكون مشكلتي ستكون مشكله الباحث الذي سيواصل المشروع انا مهمتي ستكون فقط على عمل الخوارزميه 

يعني شغلي ما حيكون فيه اي هاردوير 

ملحوظه 

اتقبل اي فكره او انتقاد على الكلام السابق او حتى اضافه

وشكرا


----------



## bioeng_amro (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وهذه صوره اخرى لها تحت المجهر


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اما بالنسبه للفلتر ومشكله صور المجهر هذه لن تكون مشكلتي ستكون مشكله الباحث الذي سيواصل المشروع انا مهمتي ستكون فقط على عمل الخوارزميه
> 
> يعني شغلي ما حيكون فيه اي هاردوير*



نعم مهندسنا في معالجة الصور دائما نحتاج الى عملية ترشيح والفلتر يكون رقمي يعني نحن من سيبرمجه ، نفعل هذا تجنبا لاخطاء الاكيزيشن، هل فهمتم؟
غالبا نستخدم a high pass filter exp"median"
وهذه أول خطوة نقوم بها لتصحيح الصور "قد تقولون الصور جيدة ولا تحتاج الى تصحيح" اجيبكم بـ لا وستكتشفون ذلك مع العمل.
*



*
أما هذه فصورة لبيوض البلهارسيا ، يعني اكتشاف المرض في بدايته ، ممتاز.
بالنسبة لما ستقومون به هي فكرة جيدة وتتم هذه الخوارزمية على مرحلتين 
الاولى تقسيم الصورة أما الثانية فهي استخراج خصائص شكل البلهارسا ليسهل التعرف عليها.
يبقى الان أن تسألو مشرفكم عن الطريقة التي ستتبعونها، فهناك العديد من الطرق
وفقكم الله


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ملاحظة 
عملكم هذا يحتاج الى قاعدة بيانية او على الاقل أكثر من 30 عينة من نفس المصدر


----------



## bioeng_amro (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> نعم مهندسنا في معالجة الصور دائما نحتاج الى عملية ترشيح والفلتر يكون رقمي يعني نحن من سيبرمجه ، نفعل هذا تجنبا لاخطاء الاكيزيشن، هل فهمتم؟
> غالبا نستخدم a high pass filter exp"median"
> وهذه أول خطوة نقوم بها لتصحيح الصور "قد تقولون الصور جيدة ولا تحتاج الى تصحيح" اجيبكم بـ لا وستكتشفون ذلك مع العمل.
> *
> ...



نعم الفكره هي اكتشاف المرض من بدايته 

اما بالنسبه لمرحله فلتره الصوره فلم اصل لهذه المرحله من المعرفه لحد الان ولكن الدراسه جاريه وبأذن الله سيتم معرفه الطريقه 

طبعا انا لا اتوقع ان تكون هذه الصوره هي اللي حتتعالج في الخوارزميه وقد فهمت قصدك وشكرا على الاضافه الجيده .. المهم في الموضوع انكي فهمتي قصدنا من المشروع وكيفيه عمله وانشاء الله تقدمي لنا المساعده .. 

اما بالنسبه للطريقه فأنا لا زلت في بدايه المشروع ولست مؤهل ان اناقشك لحد الان انا في بدايه مشروعي وللاسف لا املك الخبره الكافيه لكن سأقوم بطرح هذه الاسئله على المشرف وسأعطيكي الردود بأذن الله عشان تتابعي تقدمس اول بأول 

وجزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## bioeng_amro (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> ملاحظة
> عملكم هذا يحتاج الى قاعدة بيانية او على الاقل أكثر من 30 عينة من نفس المصدر



ماشاء الله عليكي نعم هذا الكلام الصحيح .. واحب ابشرك اننا وضعنا هذا الخيار في حساباتنا حتى المشرف سبق وان عمل خوارزميه لمرض الملاريا واستخدم قاعده بيانات فيها 70 صوره 



انشاء الله اعلمكي كل ما هو جديد انا الان اجمع المعلومات وغدا سأقابل مساعد المشرف ليعطيني الخطوه التاليه التي يجب ان اقوم بها


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أكتوبر 2010)

متابعة مهندسنا...
وفقكم الله


----------



## engbiohaitham (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يامهندسى طبية
ممكن اعرف دائرة pulse oxiometer بواسطة mico controller 
من فضلكم ف اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم يامهندسى طبية
> ممكن اعرف دائرة pulse oxiometer بواسطة mico controller
> من فضلكم ف اسرع وقت ممكن*​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله انظروا الى هذا التطبيق كبداية
Block Diagram (SBD) - Pulse Oximeter - TI.com

 هذا التطبيق لفهم مبدأ العمل العام..
أما بالنسبة للدوائر
هناك بعض المخططات أتمنى أن أجدهم لكم، أو ممكن ان تتوفر بعد 10 -15 يوما ان شاء الله
وفقكم الله

 
​


----------



## dreamss (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن ان تقدمي معلومات لي عن biomedical sensorوما هي الية عمله وما هي عيوبه 
لانه عندي مشروع عن هذا الموضوع 
ارجو الرد سريعا جدا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم هل يمكن ان تقدمي معلومات لي عن biomedical sensorوما هي الية عمله وما هي عيوبه
> لانه عندي مشروع عن هذا الموضوع
> ارجو الرد سريعا جدا*​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أختي الكريمة هناك العديد من انواع المحسسات الطبية أرجو ان تحددي بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*وعليكم السلام ،كم عددكم في المجموعة ؟ أظن أن هناك فكرة جيدة"*
*اشكرك اختي على اهمامكم بمواضيعنا 
نحن عددنا خمسة يعني نشيطين نوع ما حابين نقدم مشروع مشرف لنا وللجميع 
وعندنا همة بس نريد مساعدة واشراف من قبلكم لإتمامه
ياريت تطلعونا على ما عندكم من افكار ونتناقش في هذه الأفكار لإختيار الأفضل والأجدر
ودمتم لنا وللجميع وجزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء 
*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> *نحن عددنا خمسة يعني نشيطين نوع ما حابين نقدم مشروع مشرف لنا وللجميع *


خمسة !! ماشاء الله 
مشروع مشرف لخمسة لا يحضرني الان ، سأبحث من جهتي ولا أعدكم بشئ
واي مساعدة في معالجة الاشارات الطبية ،ان كان المشروع الذي ستختارونه يحتوي على جزء من السوفت سنساعدكم بإذن الله..
وفقكم الله


----------



## homasay (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتى يا باش مهندسه انا عايز معلومات عن جهاز low level laser treatment

ويا ريت لو فى اى حاجه جديده نقدر نضفها فى المشروع ده

وشكرا على مجودك المتواصل


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بش مهندسة اشكركم على تجوابكم لطلبي 
انا صاحب المشروع والذي عددنا خمسة لكن انتم قلتم لنا انه لديكم فكرة جيدة وسألتم كم عدد القروب "*وعليكم السلام ،كم عددكم في المجموعة ؟ أظن أن هناك فكرة جيدة.
فأتمنى أن تسعدونا في ايجاد مشروع جيد اذا سمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر 
*


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا بش مهندسة اشكركم على تجوابكم لطلبي 
انا صاحب المشروع والذي عددنا خمسة لكن انتم قلتم لنا انه لديكم فكرة جيدة وسألتم كم عدد القروب *
وعليكم السلام ،كم عددكم في المجموعة ؟ أظن أن هناك فكرة جيدة.

*فأتمنى أن تسعدونا في ايجاد مشروع جيد اذا سمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة eng.bamkhramh
> *السلام عليكم يا بش مهندسة اشكركم على تجوابكم لطلبي
> انا صاحب المشروع والذي عددنا خمسة لكن انتم قلتم لنا انه لديكم فكرة جيدة وسألتم كم عدد القروب
> فأتمنى أن تسعدونا في ايجاد مشروع جيد اذا سمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر
> *​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله متابعة معكم أخي الكريم
نعم أجبتكم عن سؤالكم بس مشروع لثنائي أو ثلاثي نعم ممكن ،لكن لخمسة فيلزمكم مشروع كبير.. ولا يحضرني الان
حسنا أخبروني عن نوع المشروع الذي تريدون وأنا متابعة ان شاء الله وسأبحث معكم ، لانني أول مرة اسمع انه يمكن عمل مشروع تخرج من طرف 5 طلبة
أعجبني هذا المشروع أتمنى أن نستطيع أن نعدل فيه قليلا 
تصميم جهاز تخطيط السمع عنذ الاطفال
وهذا المشروع
 جهاز تخطيط القلب الكهربائيecg مزود بتقنية الارسال اللاسلكي
وهناك
مشروع جهاز تخدير واحياء كهربائي
هذا الاخير الدارة الكهربائية غير متوفرة الان
وهناك بعض المشاريع في معالجة الصور ..
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## homasay (12 أكتوبر 2010)

plzzzzz any informations about ((cluster lazer((


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لو سمحتى يا باش مهندسه انا عايز معلومات عن جهاز low level laser treatment
> *


Principal Applications of Low Level Laser Therapy
A brief review of some of the basic concepts of low level laser therapy, clinical indications for its use, and treatment options when applying therapeutic lasers to patients in pain.
على هذا الرابط
http://www.multiradiance.com/articles/Principal%20Application%20of%20Laser%20Therapy_PPM_nov06_kneebone-4_c.pdf


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أكتوبر 2010)

> dreamss
> *السلام عليكم هل يمكن ان تقدمي معلومات لي عن biomedical sensorوما هي الية عمله وما هي عيوبه
> لانه عندي مشروع عن هذا الموضوع
> ارجو الرد سريعا جدا*​


*Sensors in Biomedical Applications: Fundamentals, Technology and Applications
**http://rs786.rapidshare.com/files/26...plications.pdf
أتمنى أن يساعدك هذا الكتاب 
وفقك الله
*


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله متابعة معكم أخي الكريم
> نعم أجبتكم عن سؤالكم بس مشروع لثنائي أو ثلاثي نعم ممكن ،لكن لخمسة فيلزمكم مشروع كبير.. ولا يحضرني الان
> حسنا أخبروني عن نوع المشروع الذي تريدون وأنا متابعة ان شاء الله وسأبحث معكم ، لانني أول مرة اسمع انه يمكن عمل مشروع تخرج من طرف 5 طلبة
> أعجبني هذا المشروع أتمنى أن نستطيع أن نعدل فيه قليلا
> ...



شكرا لك أختي بس انا حاب اتعرف اكثر على هذه المشاريع ما هو المطلوب منها وما هي الأدوات المطلوبة 
بخصوص المشاريع في معالجة الصور .... أنا اسف بس ما فهمت كيف ؟؟؟؟وماهي هذه المشاريع ؟؟؟
ودمتم في خير والعفو منكم من كثرة اسئلتنا لكم 
احنا لدينا فكرة عمل كمادات ودفيات للمريض تعتمد على الماء وشي من هذا القبيل ((يعني اذا المريض عنده ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة هذا الجهاز يعمل على تبريده وتكميده والعكس ))
اذا عندكم برضه فكرة تطوير لهذه الفكرة سوف اكون شاكراً لكم 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## bioeng_amro (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اختنا العزيزه ام وائل .. بس حبيت اطلعك على اخر المستجدات

لقد كنت مشغول جدا الايام الماضيه بتجهيز ال research proposal 
والحمد الله تم التسليم اليوم للمشرف 
ونحن الان سننتقل للمرحله الثانيه مرحله السوفت وسنبدا الدراسه غدا بالتقنيات التي ستستخدم وسوف اعلمك بكل جديد


----------



## م قتيبه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكورة على المشاركه القيمه يا ام وائل
لكن اريد المساعده في مشروع تخرجي وهو يتكلم عن تصميم المستشفيات على اسس هندسيه طبيه
واكون لكي من الشاكرين


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم اختنا العزيزه ام وائل .. بس حبيت اطلعك على اخر المستجدات
> 
> لقد كنت مشغول جدا الايام الماضيه بتجهيز ال research proposal
> والحمد الله تم التسليم اليوم للمشرف
> ونحن الان سننتقل للمرحله الثانيه مرحله السوفت وسنبدا الدراسه غدا بالتقنيات التي ستستخدم وسوف اعلمك بكل جديد*​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ،متابعة بإذن الله ـ وفقكم الله




> *السلام عليكم مشكورة على المشاركه القيمه يا ام وائل
> لكن اريد المساعده في مشروع تخرجي وهو يتكلم عن تصميم المستشفيات على اسس هندسيه طبيه
> واكون لكي من الشاكرين*​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أظن أنكم ستستفيدون من هذا الكتاب ، وفقكم الله ..
كتاب مفيد في تصميم المستشفيات "Medical and Dental Space Planning

http://www.usaupload.net/dl.tu?
وهذا أيضا رابط طيب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66812.html
​


----------



## am_bklmte_er (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي \اختي كاتب الموضوع
انا اخترت مشروع تخرجي لهذه السنه عن 
channel for recording lung sound 
وهو عباره عن جهاز يقوم بتسجيل الاصوات الخارجه من الرئتين وعمل برمجيات خاصه تقوم بتحليل الاصوات وتشخيص المرض الموجود عند المريض



فلو تكرمتو علي ايجاد لي بعض المواقع التي ستفيدني في المشروع 

وأكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## محمودعبدربه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

أريد اقتراحات لمشروع التخرج


----------



## nooore (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الرابط التالي:
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيكم على هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع و اسأل الله القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم....
أنا اخوكم نور الدين من تونس , طالب في اختصاص الانظمة الالكترونية و الالكترونيك الطبي... أرجو من حضرتكم أفكار لمشاريع تخرج بالغة الفرنسية لمواضيع تهم اختصاصي... و لكم جزيل الشكر مسبّقا .


----------



## yahya44 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا ام وائل على المجهود القيم


----------



## هيبارا (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بدي مساعدة بمشروع طبي على avr علما أني وجدت مشروع الكشف عن سرطان الثدي عن طريق دراسة ممانعة النسج بس المشكلة بالعناصر و مخطط الدارة غير واضح و مصفوفة الكترودات الاقتباس طلاب من نفس الجامعة مطورينها ومو مأرفقينا بالمشروع فرجاء عطوني رأيكم وإذا حدا عندو شي مشروع أو فكرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## heem86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إلى كل من سيتخرج هذه السنة، في هذا الموضوع سوف نساعدكم في إختيار مشروع تخرجكم
> لا تترددو في طلب المساعدة ..
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


السلام عليكم جميعا....انا مهندس اجهزة طبيةسنة 5 ابحث عن مشروع تخرج ضروري الي عنده اي افكار رجاءا يطرحها بسرعة


----------



## Eng.bamkhramh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكي الله اختي ام وائل على ما تقدميه لنا من مساعدة 
لدي سؤال واريد معرفة المزيد عن *[font=&quot]phantom theory وما علاقته بـ[/font]**[font=&quot]pulse oximeter؟؟؟
حاولت اتواصل معكم عبر الرسائل الخاصة لكن لم استطع لأن هناك مواقع اريد اريكم ايها ومستجدات جديدة لا ادري كيف اتواصل معكم ؟؟؟؟؟
[/font]*


----------



## محمد الشوتري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن اقتراحات على مشروع تخرج عشان بتخرج هذه السنة.
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abu mansoor (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو منك المساعده في اختيار مشروع التخرج وانا اميل للعمل التطبيقي


وشكرا


----------



## م قتيبه (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اما بعد
ممكن المساعدتي في مشروع التخرج لانه الدكتور فرضه علي الا وهو :
telehealth
لا اعرف ما هو المطلوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sarielhila (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نساعدكم في اختيار مشروع التخرج*

السلام عليكم مشروع التخرج عنrobotics ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم712 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في كلية المجتمع 
اريد مشروع تخرج 
وشكرا


----------



## م / سـالم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشروع عن knee joint design تصميم الركبة الصناعية 
اتمنى منكم المساعده في مشروع 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم
> عندي مشروع عن knee joint design تصميم الركبة الصناعية
> اتمنى منكم المساعده في مشروع
> وجزاكم الله خير*


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
معلومات عن مفصـــــــل الركـبـــــــــــة الصنـاعـــــــــــــــــــــــي .... وفقكم الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36976.html*


----------



## م / سـالم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا ام وائل و جزاك الله خير 

(فيه انواع لتصاميم الركبة الصناعية)


----------



## salm13 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تفيدوني اريد عمل تقرير اوبحث عن مراحل تعبأة الدواء 
الفكره عباره عن خزان من السنستيل او اي معدن يتحمل درجة الحراره من 80 ال70 حيثيتم السخين والمحافظة على كميه السائل .
طريقة التفريغ في القوارير او البتل .
ارديد ه مع الرس
اتمنا ان تكون الفكره واصله


----------



## hhtk7788 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

Well, I like this! ~


----------



## bioeng_amro (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخت ام وائل الاثريه السلام عليكي وكل سنه وانتي طيبه 

بالنسبه لمشروع التخرج نحن الان في نهايه مرحله ال theory وسوف ندخل على مرحله التطبيق وبدأت افهم الفكره واتضحت لي وسوف نستخدم طريقه ال moment invariant في عمل ال segmentation للصور 

اي تعليق او نقد او افكار ؟؟


----------



## islamov (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الحبيب bioeng_amro والاخت الفاضله الاثريه 

اشكركم على جهودكم المباركه وكثر الله من امثالكم ومن حسناتكم 

عندي اسايمنت في الماتلاب والسي اف دي لا اكدري ان كان بامكانكم مساعدتي فيه :


----------



## islamov (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اسايمنت الماتلاب : 
*ASSIGNMENT/COURSEWORK PROFORMA*

*Module code:*
*ME5524*
*Assessment title:*
Wave Intensity Analysis: A time domain technique for studying waves in the cardiovascular system
This Assignment is for *MSc students*
The assignment is set and marked by *Dr **Ashraf Khir*

*Module leader:*

*Dr. Quan Long*
*Main objectives of the assessment:*
1. To understand and use Matlab software in the analysis of arterial waves.
2. To understand how to implement the equations of wave intensity analysis and derive the relevant parameters.

*Brief Description of the assessment:*
The student will research the literature, the lecture notes, to answer the theoretical questions of the assignment (#1 below). Also, the student will use Matlab to analyse the data provided using the equation given in the lecture notes. The student will prepare and submit a report as described below 
*Learning outcomes for the assessment (refer to the appropriate module learning outcomes)*


1. Writing technical reports and literature survey.

2.  
a) Understand the principles of waves in flexible tubes.
b) Apply the analytical techniques on in vivo measurements.


*Assessment and marking criteria*
*The students will be required to:*
*1. * 
*a) **Define wave intensity analysis and explain the advantages of this technique. *
*b) **Identify the main features of a typical wave intensity analysis (WIA) measured in the ascending aorta and highlight the separation technique provided by WIA*
*c)**Discuss the separation technique and make a comparison between the separated and net wave intensity. *
*d) **Research the literature extensively and report on research carried out at different location of the arterial system using wave intensity analysis (i.e, upper aorta, coronary artery, left ventricle, etc.) – provide details of no less than 5 sites. *
*e)*Discuss *briefly* the effect of the aging process on typical values of wave intensity peaks. *[25%]*

*2. *Plot measured, forward and backward pressures in a plot using different colours for each. *[15%]*
*3. * Plot measured, Forward and backward velocity in a plot using different colours for each. *[15%]*
*4. *Calculate and report wave speed using the PU-loop – produce a plot of the loop, highlighting the linear part with a different colour. *[15%]*
*5. *Carry out WIA and plot the results of net intensity, forward and backward intensities using subplots (each intensity in a separate plot). From the backward WI plot please determine the arrival time of reflected waves. *[15%]*
*6. * Use the time determined in (5) and wave speed determined in (4), calculate the distance to the reflection site. *[15%]*

*Assessment method by which a student can demonstrate the learning outcomes:*
Marks will be given based on the marking criteria.


*Weighting: *

25% of the total module
*Format of the assessment/coursework: (Guidelines on the expected format and length of submission):*
A written report of approximately 1000-2000 words
Figures requested [2-5 above]
CD with matlab programmes 

*Assessment date:*
*8th November 2010*


*ASSESSMENT DATE(S)/SUBMISSION DEADLINE(S)*

*The report (stapled) should be submitted to the School General Office before or on the deadline of Wednesday 12th Jan., 2011 Mid-day.*

*PENALTIES FOR LATE SUBMISSION:*

*Late submission will be subjected to current penalty scheme used in the department.*


*Indicative reading list:*
*Literature search on Wave Intensity Analysis; Lecture notes*

*Other information*

The data provided in the attached data file has pressure and velocity but you will need to create a matrix with a similar length for the time. Assume a sampling rate of 200Hz and blood density of 1050 kg/m3.


----------



## islamov (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اسايمنت السي اف دي

*ASSIGNMENT/COURSEWORK PROFORMA*

*Module Code:*

*ME5524*

*Assessment Title:*
*CFD Simulations of **fluid **flow in **a 3D arterial segment with **stenosis *​This Assignment is for *MSc students*
The assignment is set and marked by *Dr Quan Long*

*Module Leader*:
*Dr Quan Long*



*MAIN OBJECTIVES OF THE ASSESSMENT:*

· To perform flow simulations for a chosen case using commercial CFD code.
· To analyse the results by the CFD post-processor.
· To understand the influence of model geometry changing to flow patters



*BRIEF DESCRIPTION OF ASSESSMENT:*

Write a report presenting the simulation results for a chosen flow and analysing the results.

The chosen flow is a 3D steady blood flow. The numerical simulations are to be performed by the commercial CFD code FLUENT or CFX.  

In the report, student is asked to discuss the influence of stenosis shape to the flow patterns, possible post stenosis recirculation zone and secondary flow. It is also required to comment on the specific post stenosis flow pattern and atherosclerosis development. 





*LEARNING OUTCOMES FOR THE ASSESSMENT*

(Refer to the appropriate module learning outcomes)

· Understanding principles of modelling fluid flow by commercial CFD code.

· Conducting CFD simulation for a practical problem and perform necessary accuracy tests (mesh density independent test).

· Written presentation of the results for a practical problem.




*ASSESSMENT CRITERIA *
The students will be required to: 

Submit a report, which meets objectives, format and deadline as specified in this pro-forma. The report should:

· Describe the physical problem, simulation parameters and physical models used.

· Present and analyse the simulation results.





*ASSESSMENT METHOD BY WHICH A STUDENT CAN DEMONSTRATE THE LEARNING OUTCOMES:*



Written report





*WEIGHTING:*





25 %



*FORMAT OF THE ASSESSMENT/COURSEWORK: (Guidelines on the expected format and length of submission)*


A typed report including graphs generated by FLUENT or CFX. The report should contain the sections given below:

*Report structure* *Marking scheme*
(1) Title, Student Name and Date of Submission
(2) Abstract 
(3) Introduction
(4) The Physical Problem _10%_
(5) Simulation Parameters _20%_
(6) Results and Discussion _40%_
(7) Conclusions _10%_
(8) References
 Other sections: (1), (2), (3) and (8) _20%_
The report should have the format and the length of a typical technical paper in a conference (less than 10 pages with font of 12). Appendixes are allowed. You may generate many figures from a CFD simulation, therefore, a careful plan of result presentation is required to fit the *******s into 10 pages. Also, presentation with only figures but no description and analysing is not acceptable.





*ASSESSMENT DATE(S)/SUBMISSION DEADLINE(S)*

*The report (stapled) should be submitted to the School General Office before or on the deadline of Wednesday *_*12th Jan., 2011 *_Mid-day*.*


*PENALTIES FOR LATE SUBMISSION*:

Late submission will be subjected to current penalty scheme used in the department.






*INDICATIVE READING LIST:*

1. V. Sumantran and G Sovran , Vehicle Aerodynamics. Section IV “Computational Fluid Dynamics”

2. FLUENT Documents (User Manuals _etc._).

3. articles which provide general geometry parameters of stenotic flow in human arteries. 





Suggestions on Procedures and Presentations of Results:
· Follow the FLUENT manual and learn basic steps needed to generate structured mesh and set up a CFD problem, run CFD simulation, obtain solution and study the results using the post-processor.
· It is up to the students to decide the grid and its distribution, detailed geometry parameter, solution techniques and physical models, convergence criteria, as well as the model geometry, but these details should be given in the section “Simulation Parameters” of the report.
*Date approved by Department*




 
Appendix: 
CFD Simulations of fluid flow in a 3D arterial segment with stenosis 

This Appendix provides a brief description of the physical problem to be performed in the assignment “CFD Simulations of fluid flow in a 3D arterial segment with stenosis”. Students should use the parameters given here to perform the simulation. It is the student’s responsibility to choose the appropriate grid and physical models. The default models/values in FLUENT might be used where they are appropriate. All the simulation parameters and models used should be described in the report.
L1 L2 L3

Flow










Figure 1 Description of the model dimension.​ 
d1, d2 are the diameter of the tube in normal and throat segment respectively in which d1 should be in the range of 6 to 8 mm. A2/A1 (ratio of area reduction) =0.4. To ensure the fully develop velocity profile, on both inlet and outlet planes, L1> 8d1 and L3 > 15d1. Two geometry models need to be constructed with different L2. They are L2=2d1 for the model 1 and L2=5d1 for the model 2. Students can define the shape of the stenosis by themselves. The mass flow rate will be decided in a way that the simulation Reynolds number is in the range of 250 to 550. Simulation with only one flow rate will be sufficient.


----------



## mazenkrar (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم في الله مازن محمد النور
مشروع تخرجي design control automatic autoclave
الرجاء التكرم بالمساعدة


----------



## aaach5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المشرفة ام وائل المحترمة
انا طالب ماجستر بالهندسة الطبية بالسنة الاولى اريد مساعدة لاختيار مشروع يتعلق اما بال MRI او بالكلية الصناعية WAK Artificial Kidney وشكرا


----------



## homasay (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن معلومات عن ال infusion pump الى بتستخدم فى الanaesthesia


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## bioeng_amro (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل انا وصلت لمرحله ادخال الصور في الماتلاب واحتاج صور مجهريه ل

schistosoma mansoni egg

ارجو المساعده باكثر صور ممكنه


----------



## bioeng_amro (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل انا وصلت لمرحله ادخال الصور في الماتلاب واحتاج صور مجهريه ل

schistosoma mansoni egg

ارجو المساعده باكثر صور ممكنه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد من سيادتكم اخر البحثوث عن الاجهزه في غرف العنايه المركزه اي (احنا الان داخلين على 2011 لابد من وجود تطوير وبحوثات في هذا المجال)
ارجوا المساعده


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.nd.edu/~nicudes/
*Recommended Standards for Newborn ICU Design*​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> *السلام عليكم الاخت ام وائل انا وصلت لمرحله ادخال الصور في الماتلاب واحتاج صور مجهريه ل
> 
> schistosoma mansoni egg
> 
> ارجو المساعده باكثر صور ممكنه*


وعليكم السلام ؛ أهلا مهندسنا
الان لا تتوفر لدي أي صور كالتي تبحثون عنها ؛ولكني سأحاول البحث معكم بإذن الله وسأحاول مراسلة بعض المخابر وأتمنى أن تكون متوفرة ، فهذه مشكلتنا دائما مع غياب وانعدام الداتا بيس
وفقكم الله


----------



## al-gabali (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الإخت ام وائل الأثريه 
نشكرك على تعاونك ونحن مشروعنا عن إستخلاص إشاره القلب من إصبع اليد نرجوا المساعده


----------



## bioeng_amro (4 يناير 2011)

الشكر جزيل الشكر الاخت ام وائل ... وانا بانتظار الصور لانو ما ممكن بسبب نقص في الداتا بيس تروح فكره مشروعي 

لان المشروع ماشي كويس وانا الان اضطررت لتوقيف الخطوات في المشروع انتظار للصور (( والله لفيت على اكثر من مركز لكن لم اجد التعاون المطلوب )) وشكرا 

انا في الانتظار


----------



## محمد محمد ماكس (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد فكره عن عمل مشروع تخرج لنظام مستشفي طبي متكامل ضروري وكيفيه العمل
ارجو النصائح وكيفيه البدء في مشروع


----------



## محمد محمد ماكس (7 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم
اريد المساعده في تنفيذ مشروع تخرج لنظام مستشفي طبي متكامل
وكافه المعلومات لبدء في العمل


----------



## aboood2543 (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مشروعي عن economic biotelemetry ecg monitoring and recording
وهذا شرحه:

using local fm band to design and provide electrocardiogram recording and monitoring system to stay with patient during examining time the system using low power batteries and should be small enough to be attached on patient's belt it has dual functions transmit ECG signals and to record heart biorhythm receiving system should be available to show instrument function

الريسيفر عبارة عن جهاز راديو صغير فيه خاصية التسجيل

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في كتابة صيغة document للمشروع والي عندة اي معلومات عن هذا الجهاز ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...


----------



## مريم هاشم (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اختكم مريم من العراق انا طالبة ماجستير مرحلة البحث لدي مشكلة اريد اصمم جهاز يراقب درجة حرارة الانسان باستمرار dynamic thermocouple ارجوكم من لدية مصادر اوبحوث او اي معلومات ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## bioeng_amro (21 يناير 2011)

اختنا ام وائل الاثريه نحن قمنا بتصميم برنامج عن طريق الماتلاب بواسطه نستطيع ان نقارن بين الصور ونقارن درجه التطابق بين الصورتين وتمت تجربه البرنامج على صوره مع نفسها واعطتنا درجه التطابق 100% 

نحن الان بمرحله الداتا مثل ما قلت لكي لكي ندخل الصور ونعمل لها processing ...

المشروع الان سيتوقف لمده 14 يوم لاننا عندنا امتحانات ... ارجو ان تكون لكي هذه الفرصخ كافيه لكي تساعدينا 

بالنسبه للمشرف فقد اجرينا بعض الاتصالات بمصادر جديده وسنذهب اليها بعد الامتحانات للتأكد من وجود الصور المناسبه 

وانشاء الله لن نيأس ... ولكي جزيل الشكر للاهتمام (( مشرفتنا )) :20:


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

معي مشروع تحرج عن icu ممكن الاستفاده من الناحيه الهندسيه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (23 يناير 2011)

> *معي مشروع تحرج عن icu ممكن الاستفاده من الناحيه الهندسيه*


أهلا مهندسنا أين تجدون الصعوبة ؟

ما رأيكم بإنشاء موضوع جديد تطرح فيه أشكالك ..

طبعا توضيح للمهندسين " هذا الموضوع يظهر هدفه من العنوان" يعني نساعدكم في إختيار فكرة المشروع والبقية عليكم .

ومن اختار مشروعه وانطلق فيه فهذا الموضوع لا يساعده كثيرا ..

بالنسبة للأسئلة والإستفسارات وطلب المساعدة فهناك موضوع آخر خاص بها.


----------



## Bassam.m (31 يناير 2011)

*جهاز قياس نسبه سكر في الدم*

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم بسام انا طالب ماجستير مرحلة البحث لدي مشكلة اريد اصمم جهاز قياس نسبه سكر في الدم . 
شرح : 
عباره عن جهاز قياس نسبه سكر في الدم يتم وصله الى جهاز الكمبيوتر (usb) و من ثم يعطينا الرسم البياني .

1- الدائره الكهربائيه للجهاز 
2- تصميم جهاز و اختيار قطع مناسبه 
3- برمجه برنامج لربط جهاز بالكمبيوتر 

ارجوكم من لدية مصادر اوبحوث او اي معلومات ولكم الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## Tamsnem (15 فبراير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في اختيار موضوع لرسالة الماجستير في الهندسة الطبية


----------



## الباش مهندس موسى (17 فبراير 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## bioeng_amro (24 فبراير 2011)

this is the type of image i need it to complete my project

i need more image for this type

anyone can help me ?? please


----------



## bioeng_amro (24 فبراير 2011)

sorry the above image is Schistosoma mansoni microscopic image‏


----------



## sadlive (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتو .. 
انا فلسطيني الهوية أدرس بجمهورية مصر العربية و الان انا بسنة التخرج و محتاج منكم تساعدوني بعد ازنكم في عندي بهاد الفصل تسليم مشروع التخرج نطام الجامعة تعمل فكرة بجهاز و تقدمو و تشرح عنه و تشغلو و تكتب كتاب عن الجهاز و انا محتاجكم تساعدوني باي افكار ... 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tonyjaa (14 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم أنقذونى ياجماعة أنا واقع فى ورطة ...................
أرجوكم أنا محتاج تقرير كبير بخصوص " الحضانة المعملية" وليس حضانة الأطفال
فى أقرب وقت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## homasay (24 مارس 2011)

تحيه طيبه الى هذا الموقع المتميز 
اريد معلومات عن 
physiology of low level laser therapy


----------



## ruba yassen (25 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتو انا بدي افكار جيدة لمشاريع التخرج للهندسة الطبية


----------



## dreamss (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن *انا بدي افكار جيدة لمشاريع التخرج للهندسة الطبية*


----------



## eng.rashdan (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة طبية ارجو المساعدة في اختيار مشروع تخرج ابتدائي
يا ريت اذا في عنكم خيارات انا طالب سنة ثالثة


----------



## بدورة 1 (9 أبريل 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى فى فكرة مشروع التخرج software واهم البرامج اللى مفروض نعرفها ونستخدمها


----------



## eng_ghost101 (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا كنت محتاج مساعدة فى مشروع التخرج عن جهاز نبض الجنين 
ارجو لو فى رد يكون سريع 
وجزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## Bassam.m (25 أبريل 2011)

*جهاز قياس نسبه السكر في الدم*

السلام عليكم يا اخوان من فضلكم عندي مشروع تخرج (وتصميم وانشاء ) جهاز قياس نسبه السكر في الدم ....
*************تصميم وانشاء دائره كهربائيه *************


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## E.marah (3 يونيو 2011)

*اسنفسار*



ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إلى كل من سيتخرج هذه السنة، في هذا الموضوع سوف نساعدكم في إختيار مشروع تخرجكم
> لا تترددو في طلب المساعدة ..
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الاخت ام وائل انا خريجة قسم هندسة طبية حيوية وارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي انا احمل مشروع عن صوت القلب وهو مشروع softwareانا اقف في كيفية عمل segmentationلاشارة صوت القلب لاخراج الparametersلها
وأواجه مشكلة اخرى حيث انني قمت بايجاد CWTلاشارة صوت القلب واريد اخراج التردد والزمن منها فكيف يكون ذلك باستخدام الماتلاب؟
جزاكي الله كل خير ارجو الرد في اقرب فرصة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو


----------



## fista (4 يونيو 2011)

يعطيكم العافية 
ما قصرتو


----------



## homi (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتعالى وبركاته*
*انا بحاجة لاستشارتكم بخصوص مشروع التخرج ,اميل للالكترونيات اكثر من ال software....اريد اقتراحاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا لما تقدموه .*​


----------



## عبدالعزيز فاضل (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اختي اكون مشكور الج اذا كان عندج فكرة اوبحث عن مشروع باستخدام الليزر ونسبة نجاحة عالية واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## omnia fathi (20 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## omnia fathi (20 يوليو 2011)

_السلام عليكم_
_:31:_لو سمحتم عايزه معلوما ت عن ماكينه غسيل الكلي ضروري


----------



## eng.3booud (9 أغسطس 2011)

مساء الخير 
ورمضان كريم عليكم جميع 
انا عضو جديد واتمنى اني افيدكم 
بس لو سمحتو انا اخر سنه لي هندسه طبيه واتمنى تساعدوني بافكار لمشروع تخرج


----------



## eng.3booud (9 أغسطس 2011)

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانه لا تنســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوني بــــــدي الــــــــــــــــــرد بــــــا ســـــــــــــــــــــــرع وقــــــــــــــــــــــــت


----------

